# Life & Love with little Mojo!



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey Betta lovers! This is little Mojo's Journal. Since he is my very first betta I thought I'd keep a Journal on here about him and the stuff that he does, stuff that happens with him, etc.

First Entry:

Mojo had his first tank cleaning with us today. My mom freaked out because the whole time she was afraid he'd flop out! Lol! I kinda feel bad that we had to destroy his little bubble nest, but I know he'll just build another one. As soon as we placed him back in his tank, he went to the corner where the bubble nest had been to look for it. I never knew that Bettas could have such personality as I've only owned goldfish before. Although my Calico Fantail, Pizza (see my signature for his picture) had quite a little personality. With each day that comes, I learn something new about Bettas! It's really a fun and interesting experience!


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

how long have you had him?


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

Only a little over 2 weeks. We were quite a bit late on the cleaning but we'll be keeping up with the cleaning better from now on.


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

Mojo's been busy rebuilding his little bubble nest since his tank cleaning last night. I got out of school early cause of finals week so when I got back just a little earlier I went to check on him and to say hello. He, as usual, saw my arrival and greeted me as if to say "Hey where'd you go? I missed you". While there I also checked his bubble nest to see that there were a bit more bubbles than last time I checked (he started rebuilding soon after cleaning his tank last night). I may or not post again today but if not then definitely tomorrow!


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey Everyone! Time for a new Journal entry! Enjoy! 

Little Mojo's been VERY busy rebuilding his bubble nest. This morning I looked at it and there were slightly more bubbles than last I checked and when I got back from school, his nest had more that quadrupled in size! He's still working at it too, every now and then I look up to see him over by the nest, adding more bubbles. 

A little while ago, I moved my pen around a bit near his tank to see what he'd do (very carefully though, so as not to freak him out) and he followed it for a minute then decided "Oh i don't like that! It's scary!" Lol. Mojo is very funny, and entertaining.
I won't be able to add more entries to this journal till at least Sunday night as I'll be in Vegas this weekend and my mom will be taking care of him. I might post a tiny bit tomorrow but most likely not, since I'm leaving at like 8:30 am.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm glad the little guy is doing good. Bettas can be a great joy to have. Also a pain at times when they just can't tell you exactly what they are feeling ;p


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

@Fishybitty 

I TOTALLY agree! Little Mojo is just so entertaining and interactive! I've only had him for a few weeks so I'm sorta more used to goldfish as Mojo is my first Betta. And yeah it would make things so much easier if they could just tell us what they are feeling or thinking.


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey Everyone! I am back from Vegas and will continue little Mojo's Journal entries! 

So, as mentioned above I have just gotten back from Vegas and when I came home one of the very first things I did was go and say hello to little Mojo and I noticed his bubble nest had grown to be about as big as just about half the length of the tank! He's just always so busy with that bubble nest of his. Lol! Here is a pic of it!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

That is so adorable!


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey Everyone! Sorry for lack of journal entry yesterday was busy taking down Christmas decorations (yes I know it's late but one time they were up till Feb. Lol). Anyways, here it is! Enjoy 


So, yesterday when I went to say hello to little Mojo after having been gone to Vegas all weekend (Early Friday to late Sunday night) I got my first flare from Mojo, Lol! Not a full flare just puffed out the gills for a couple seconds and a little dance. I figure he was either mad that I was gone for so long (I've never left him for more than a day) or that he just wasn't used to seeing me. Anyways, pretty interesting. Lol! :-D


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey Everyone! It's Journal Entry time! Enjoy! :-D

Got Mojo settled in his new 5.5 gallon tank. So far, he is LOVING it! He has so much more room to swim around, plus a little hiding place for him to go in and he's already been in there a few times now! He was pretty hesitant at first . He went up to it kinda peeked in just a teeny bit, then he swam real quick all the way through the other side, then came right back through, then went back in for a minute and came out, then he went back and stayed in a few different times. He's just having a blast! I'd like to get some ping pong balls to float in his tank for him to play with! I've read that a lot of bettas love to play with them and it really entertains them! 

Here's a pic of him in his new tank for those of you who didn't see my other post about his new tank!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Ooh he is an explorer  I would get him more decor to enjoy 

By the way do you have a heter?


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

That would be the plan! I was thinking I might want to get one of those skulls where he could swim in through the eyes and stuff, maybe some fake plants. He currently does not have a heater but hope to get one when I can find the money for one.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Good plan


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey Everyone! It's Journal Entry Time! :-D

This morning I woke up to see that I could not find little Mojo (his tank is currently right next to my bed where I sleep). I got out of the bed and went over to see that he was sleeping in his little hiding place! So cute! He's really loving that little hiding place! He seems to be adjusting well to the new bigger tank and in fact seems to really enjoy all the new space he has to swim now, he's even just a bit more active than he used to be in the little tank. I was watching the movie, Grown Ups, last night and the main menu was on and Mojo started doing a little dance to the music that it was playing! He's just so cute and such a joy to have around. He's very entertaining too and seems to, I noticed, have a bit more personality than most of my goldfish (with the exception of Pizza) ever did.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Good to hear he is styling in


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Settling in  oh the wonders of auto correct


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

Lol. I hate when that happens! My phone likes to change "love" to "live". Lol :-D


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey Everyone! Journal Entry Time :-D

As you may (or may not) have read in my last post, little Mojo has built a new bubble nest! This is his very first one since being moved to his new 5.5 gallon tank so my guess is that he is more used to it now. And it's a pretty big one too! attached below is a pic of his new bubble nest! Also, I was playing The Doors earlier (without head/earphones) and it seems Mojo is a big fan of The Doors! Lol! He began doing a little dance to the music, including the song which contains the line he is named after (Mr Mojo Risin, song: LA Woman).


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey Everyone! Sorry for the lack of Journal Entries! I haven't been able to keep up with them regularly as I've been very sick (bleh!). Anyways, look for a new Journal Entry tonight!


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

Journal Entry Time! :-D

Mojo's bubblenest has about doubled in size (lengthwise). He's really settled in his new tank quite well and really loves all the new space an particularly his new hiding place! He's made himself a new little routine with it! Every night at around the same time he goes in there to sleep. Sometimes he gets up a little during the night for a little swim around but always goes right back in before morning to get some more sleep! He's just SO cute! 

On a completely different note, he does not currently have a heater but as we don't have the money for one right now we hope to get one for as soon as we can afford one.


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

Journal Entry Time! :-D

So, Mojo's built a new bubblenest over to the left side at the front of the tank and lately he's become VERY territorial over it. I try to stand as far from it as I can so I don't upset him cause if I stand near it he swims up and puffs his gills out and does a little dance. I've never seen him do a full flare with his fins all spread out, he just puffs his gills out and dances. He had his first fight (that I know of) with his reflection today. He was dancing around and swimming up and down and then he'd stare at it and repeat but he never actually flared at it so that was kinda weird. That's all for today! I'll be at my dad's house over the weekend so no Journal entries till Sunday night. I will probably post one tomorrow since I leave in the evening but definitely NOT Saturday. See ya then! :-D


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey Everyone, (Late, I know) Journal Entry Time! :-D

Not much new to share but figured I should still write what I've got. Been at Disneyland today so don't know what little Mojo did during most of his day but I do know that his bubblenest is getting a bit bigger. He's been working VERY hard at it. As I'm typing this actually, I see that he's adding a bit to it!. Our youngest kitty, Tiger, was watching him last night! So cute with her paws up on the shelf his tank is on. We gotta keep a close eye on her though and door shut at night so she can't watch him unsupervised as she could figure out how to lift the lid off his tank and probably get him. Other than that, nothing new! See ya back here tomorrow!


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey Everyone!
I know I haven't been on in SOOOO long! So, from now on I'm probably only going to write in this journal from time to time, so won't be everyday anymore. Lol, I'm terrible at keping journals, but I will post if anything new or out of the ordinary routine happens. Thanks for reading! Check back from time to time still!


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey! What's up everyone?
Sooooo, It's been WAAAAY too long since I've been on here even, let alone posted anything so thought I would now :-D
Mojo gave us quite a scare the other night. He was laying very still at the bottom and we thought he'd died. We found ourselves doing what we hadn't done since we had Pizza, my goldfish who would float upside down and appear dead. We tapped on his tank and even moved his little house just a bit cause we thought he was stuck but he wasn't. Anyways, he started swimming around so we know he's not sick. We now have something else to laugh about, we keep making jokes that Pizza has come back as a betta because he didn't like the idea of us having another fish. lol! 
Nothing more new. I hope to start posting on here more often so keep checkin' back here for more journal entries! :-D


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

Have you been able to get him a heater yet?


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

Not yet, hopefully soon.


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

Can I ask where you found the bee hive decoration? I'd like to get one of those.


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

They sell them at Petsmart, but I would be careful with them. I've seen reports that the paint starts to peel after a while...


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

Ah ok. Thanks!


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

"This is the end, beautiful friend"

Today was a sad one. My little Mojo passed on today :'( . I'll be going to get another finned friend today to bring some joy, but he will never take the place of my little Mojo. Swim in peace little guy, your new home is beneath the rainbow bridge. Now, to honor your memory, a quote from your namesake little Mojo.

"Death makes angels of us all and gives us wings where we had shoulders"
-Jim Morrison



Swim in peace little guy, swim in peace. Gone but not forgotten, to a placewhere we will one day reunite


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm sorry about Mono. It sounds like he was a special little guy. And now you have Rider, not to replace Mojo but to help fill the void.


----------

